# Trusteer Endpoint Protection



## -WOLF-

My bank offered me this while I do online banking, can anyone tell me if it's an effective and worthwhile addition to my system?

Are there better solutions to ensure my online banking is more secure and passwords?


----------



## Corday

The "offer" might have something to do with IBM buying Trusteer.


----------



## satrow

Well, Trusteer Rapport was their previous offering (and offered by many banks), I guess it provided some added protection - it was also prone to being somewhat problematic to the point of being implicated in, if not triggering, a good number of BSODs. I think it was fine on the majority 'standard' machines, running 'standard' drivers and software - we know how much people like to tweak their Personal Computers though!

I'd opt out for the moment and wait a few months for them to get any teething problems sorted (or aired in public). It could be that it's only a rename of Rapport. I'll dig into it, grab a trial/freebie, if I can, and see how it compares.

After a quick dig, it looks like 'Endpoint Protection' is an active part of Rapport: Trusteer Endpoint Protection Browser Protection Dialog | Trusteer

So, if you class your computer as pretty normal or average, it's probably worth giving it a try if you must use a Windows PC for banking. If you think it falls outside of that classification, it would be a little more risky to use it, imo. Rapport is improving though, it's been around for several years now and their tech ream seem to be pretty good and active.


EDIT: Better choices? How about a Linux Live distro without mounting the internal PC drives?

Definitely nothing with Java installed and active in the browser!


----------



## -WOLF-

satrow said:


> Well, Trusteer Rapport was their previous offering (and offered by many banks), I guess it provided some added protection - it was also prone to being somewhat problematic to the point of being implicated in, if not triggering, a good number of BSODs. I think it was fine on the majority 'standard' machines, running 'standard' drivers and software - we know how much people like to tweak their Personal Computers though!
> 
> I'd opt out for the moment and wait a few months for them to get any teething problems sorted (or aired in public). It could be that it's only a rename of Rapport. I'll dig into it, grab a trial/freebie, if I can, and see how it compares.
> 
> After a quick dig, it looks like 'Endpoint Protection' is an active part of Rapport: Trusteer Endpoint Protection Browser Protection Dialog | Trusteer
> 
> So, if you class your computer as pretty normal or average, it's probably worth giving it a try if you must use a Windows PC for banking. If you think it falls outside of that classification, it would be a little more risky to use it, imo. Rapport is improving though, it's been around for several years now and their tech ream seem to be pretty good and active.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Better choices? How about a Linux Live distro without mounting the internal PC drives?
> 
> Definitely nothing with Java installed and active in the browser!


Thank you.

I never run with Java, I try to limit Java anywhere I can. I do normally use my Ubuntu for a lot of browsing, that's good enough right? 

I think I'll keep Trusteer on - it helps keep my passwords for other sites more secure so I think I like it.


----------



## satrow

Ubuntu should be good enough (caveats about wireless/Java/Flash/ any of the 'usual' suspects) but the important thing about the Live distro with no auto-loading of storage drives is that nothing is stored, ie., if one session is somehow intercepted, no malware could be stored to auto-boot, with the (unlikely atm) exception of some firmware/BIOS attack.


----------

